# AOKP



## paulk1989 (Jul 22, 2012)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Kang

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
I have a question and need a little help. I am a noob to the whole process so please bare with me as i am still learning. I am running the AOKP ROM build 38 on my GS2 Skyrocket. I love this ROM its by far my favorite that I have flashed, I would like to upgrade to the Milstone 6 update / build. Once I get to the page I get 3 download options Mirror 1, Mirror 2, and Mirror 3, My question is which of these should I download and should I do the full wipe as I did to originally put the ROM on the device, and is build 38 considered a Milestone 5 build?

Please Help. 
and sorry for looking extremely dumb, I just don't want to end up bricking my phone.


----------



## rponticelli (Mar 16, 2012)

Mirrors are just links for downloads if multiple people are using the same download site it can get slow...so any of those mirrors are fine. Usually you don't have to do a full wipe between builds just wipe cache/dalvik cache which will allow you to keep your data/apps, but read the channel logs on the dev page, once in awhile if its a big update they will tell you to do a complete wipe. I always wipe everything regardless and just use a back up app to restore my downloads. Good luck aokp is a great group of developers and a very fun ROM. We need to definitely step up their support.

P.S. nandroid back ups are your friend to avoid any real permanent issues and get you back to something stable that you like when flashing different nightlies and roms.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

